# Which one of you RV'ers posted a link for RV roller waste



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello all,

Few months ago one of you had bought a 100litre waste buggy roller thing and posted a link to the remaining one (I think it was ebay).

I have searched the forums but not found the topic.

It was one of those Large Blue 100 or 125 litre ones.

I cannot for the life of me think what they are termed>

Can anyone help?

Trev


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-237987.html#237987


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fast*

Blimey Dave that was Fast,

How did you do that?

Anway thanks, seems there are none left.

If anyone has any info where I can buy one or has one they are looking to shift, please PM me. Trev


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

They sell them at Dudley's of Oxfordshire
Loddy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks Loddy, Ill have a look for a Webpage for them.

Trev


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

i got mine from http://www.abp-accessories.co.uk/ - usually deliver in 2-3 days.

des


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Des-Cription*



des said:


> i got mine from http://www.abp-accessories.co.uk/ - usually deliver in 2-3 days.
> 
> des


Hello Des,

Thanks for the reply and the link.

I can't find a tote n stor or anything similar on that website.

Maybe they are sold out?

Trev


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Trev

The guy on ebay only had three and has probably sold out.. 
To the best of my knowledge no one else stocked them in the UK. 

PM Linda at Stateside Tuning, (LC1962) she can get most stuff direct from the US. 

Jim


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Which one of you RV'ers posted a link for RV roller wast*



teemyob said:


> Hello all,
> Few months ago one of you had bought a 100litre waste buggy roller thing and posted a link to the remaining one (I think it was ebay).
> Can anyone help?
> Trev


Any half decent caravan/motorhome accessory shop should be able to order you one from the ffiama catalogue.
Mine came via Spinney Motorhomes in Cheshire who are NOT an RV dealership.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

hi trev

see under sanitation waste disposal equipment - may have stock

http://www.abp-accessories.co.uk/product.php?cat=69

or phone linda

des


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Replies*

Thanks to everyone for the responses.

With regard to spinney, I can't get them to sell me a motorhome so do not think I will bother attempting to buy a waste porter form them.

Incidently, does anyone know of a description for them other than tote-n-stor?

I should not have hesitated when Jim recomended them on ebay.
Trev


----------

